# VF- Brakes A Vert!



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

Just in time for Halloween a (Headless Horseman) comes in for some goodies.










First thing to be added to this soon to be terrible beast are Alcons 6 Piston Front Brakes.










Install is very easy



















The beautiful thing is that they clear the Stock Rims.










Look for Sean***8217;s Thread as we transform this sinful sled which now has stopping power into a road tearing banshee.

Have a Safe and Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Stock to the left and Alcon to the right*


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


How could rotor grooves like that be functional for venting gasses? Individual grooves that will each be completely covered by the pad surface?

All that would seem to do is reduce the contact patch and ENSURE a spot for gas to collect under the pad. Seems like a poorly thought out piece of *bling*to me.

And that's the wrong rotor for that side of the car. Don't the vanes in Alcon rotors run WITH the grooves?

I sure hope you guys know what you're doing!


----------



## Badqarma (Nov 14, 2002)

.... Why is this in force induction again? I'm new so I don't know :dunno:


----------

